# ROYAL IMAGE CC 4TH ANNUAL CLASSIC CAR SHOW SUNDAY MAY 20 2012



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN WE ARE HAVING THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL PTA CLASSIC CAR SHOW IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE HOSTED BY ROYAL IMAGE CC THIS IS OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW TO BE HELD SUNDAY MAY 20 2012 THIS SHOW IS TO SUPPORT THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA .THE PTA HELPS WITH SCHOOL SUPPLIES BEUTIFICATION OF THE SCHOOL FIELD TRIPS AND MANY OTHER ACTIVITIES TROUGH OUT THE YEAR,AND AGAIN THE KIDS LOOK FORWARD TO PUTTING ON THERE PERFORMANCES WHICH IS THERE WAY
OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS THAT COME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW. :h5: 

THIS YEARS CAR SHOW FOR 2011 JUST CAME OUT IN THE JAN 2012 ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THANKS TO JAE BUENO AND STEPHANIE AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FOR THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT FOR A GREAT CAUSE 

FLYER COMMING SOON 

FOR INFO ON SPONSORS AND VENDERS BOOTHS

CALL NICK 626 252-2729


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

plumjuc said:


> ONCE AGAIN WE ARE HAVING THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL PTA CLASSIC CAR SHOW IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE HOSTED BY ROYAL IMAGE CC THIS IS OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW TO BE HELD SUNDAY MAY 20 2012 THIS SHOW IS TO SUPPORT THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA .THE PTA HELPS WITH SCHOOL SUPPLIES BEUTIFICATION OF THE SCHOOL FIELD TRIPS AND MANY OTHER ACTIVITIES TROUGH OUT THE YEAR,AND AGAIN THE KIDS LOOK FORWARD TO PUTTING ON THERE PERFORMANCES WHICH IS THERE WAY
> OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS THAT COME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW. :h5:
> 
> THIS YEARS CAR SHOW FOR 2011 JUST CAME OUT IN THE JAN 2012 ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THANKS TO JAE BUENO AND STEPHANIE AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FOR THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT FOR A GREAT CAUSE
> ...



TO THE TOP 4 NICK & ROYAL IMAGE CC :thumbsup:TRAFFIC C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SUPP HOMIE'S !! COUNT THE HOMIE SIMPLEGREEN IN !!! GREAT SHOW LASTYEAR !!!


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

THATS RIGHT NICK.. HIT ME UP I AM DOWN TO DO THAT AGAIN!!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

WE WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT BROTHERS










THANKS FOR LETTING ME AND MY DAUGHTER DJ YOUR EVENT AGAIN!

















WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP 4 NICK & ROYAL IMAGE CC :thumbsup:TRAFFIC C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


THANX 4 YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT 3 YEARS STRAIGHT AND #4 TO COME :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> WE WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT BROTHERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT OF THIS GREAT FUNDRAISING EVENT :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

plumjuc said:


> THANX 4 YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT 3 YEARS STRAIGHT AND #4 TO COME :thumbsup:


ITS A GREAT THING YOU DO FOR THE KIDS. ITS COOL TO SEE THE KIDS PERFORM. ITS THEIR WAY OF SAYING THANKS. ROYAL IMAGE TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT SHOWTIME CC WILL B THERE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ttt we will b there:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SUPP HOMIE'S !! COUNT THE HOMIE SIMPLEGREEN IN !!! GREAT SHOW LASTYEAR !!!


THANX WILL HAVE YOUR SPOT WAITING AND ITS HOMIES LIKE U THAT MAKE THIS SHOW A SUCCESS :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

iamsam_life said:


> THATS RIGHT NICK.. HIT ME UP I AM DOWN TO DO THAT AGAIN!!
> View attachment 394372
> View attachment 394373


THE MAN WITH THE TACO PLAN :h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

plumjuc said:


> THANX WILL HAVE YOUR SPOT WAITING AND ITS HOMIES LIKE U THAT MAKE THIS SHOW A SUCCESS :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

how much for the booth?


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

visionquest23 said:


> how much for the booth?


CALL ME NICK 626 252-2729


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

plumjuc said:


> ONCE AGAIN WE ARE HAVING THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL PTA CLASSIC CAR SHOW IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE HOSTED BY ROYAL IMAGE CC THIS IS OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW TO BE HELD SUNDAY MAY 20 2012 THIS SHOW IS TO SUPPORT THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA .THE PTA HELPS WITH SCHOOL SUPPLIES BEUTIFICATION OF THE SCHOOL FIELD TRIPS AND MANY OTHER ACTIVITIES TROUGH OUT THE YEAR,AND AGAIN THE KIDS LOOK FORWARD TO PUTTING ON THERE PERFORMANCES WHICH IS THERE WAY
> OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS THAT COME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW. :h5:
> 
> THIS YEARS CAR SHOW FOR 2011 JUST CAME OUT IN THE JAN 2012 ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THANKS TO JAE BUENO AND STEPHANIE AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FOR THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT FOR A GREAT CAUSE
> ...


CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE FOR THE HOMIES TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

plumjuc said:


> ONCE AGAIN WE ARE HAVING THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL PTA CLASSIC CAR SHOW IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE HOSTED BY ROYAL IMAGE CC THIS IS OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW TO BE HELD SUNDAY MAY 20 2012 THIS SHOW IS TO SUPPORT THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA .THE PTA HELPS WITH SCHOOL SUPPLIES BEUTIFICATION OF THE SCHOOL FIELD TRIPS AND MANY OTHER ACTIVITIES TROUGH OUT THE YEAR,AND AGAIN THE KIDS LOOK FORWARD TO PUTTING ON THERE PERFORMANCES WHICH IS THERE WAY
> OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS THAT COME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW. :h5:
> 
> THIS YEARS CAR SHOW FOR 2011 JUST CAME OUT IN THE JAN 2012 ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THANKS TO JAE BUENO AND STEPHANIE AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FOR THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT FOR A GREAT CAUSE
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> plumjuc said:
> 
> 
> > ONCE AGAIN WE ARE HAVING THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL PTA CLASSIC CAR SHOW IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE HOSTED BY ROYAL IMAGE CC THIS IS OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW TO BE HELD SUNDAY MAY 20 2012 THIS SHOW IS TO SUPPORT THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA .THE PTA HELPS WITH SCHOOL SUPPLIES BEUTIFICATION OF THE SCHOOL FIELD TRIPS AND MANY OTHER ACTIVITIES TROUGH OUT THE YEAR,AND AGAIN THE KIDS LOOK FORWARD TO PUTTING ON THERE PERFORMANCES WHICH IS THERE WAY
> ...


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

QVO ROYAL IMAGE SOLOWS SGV WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: WERE GOOD NICK, MY DAUGHTERS B DAY IS ON THE 20TH BUT I MADE A DEAL WITH HER..... YES I WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT .... *FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!* :yes:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> QVO ROYAL IMAGE SOLOWS SGV WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT


THANX LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR SUPPORT SOLOWS TTT :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

FC PREZ said:


> :thumbsup: WERE GOOD NICK, MY DAUGHTERS B DAY IS ON THE 20TH BUT I MADE A DEAL WITH HER..... YES I WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT .... *FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!* :yes:


FOREVER CLOWNN TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> ONCE AGAIN WE ARE HAVING THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL PTA CLASSIC CAR SHOW IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE HOSTED BY ROYAL IMAGE CC THIS IS OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW TO BE HELD SUNDAY MAY 20 2012 THIS SHOW IS TO SUPPORT THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA .THE PTA HELPS WITH SCHOOL SUPPLIES BEUTIFICATION OF THE SCHOOL FIELD TRIPS AND MANY OTHER ACTIVITIES TROUGH OUT THE YEAR,AND AGAIN THE KIDS LOOK FORWARD TO PUTTING ON THERE PERFORMANCES WHICH IS THERE WAY
> OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS THAT COME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW. :h5:
> 
> THIS YEARS CAR SHOW FOR 2011 JUST CAME OUT IN THE JAN 2012 ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THANKS TO JAE BUENO AND STEPHANIE AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FOR THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT FOR A GREAT CAUSE
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*BTTT !!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

whatzzzzzz up fellasssss:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:yes:  BBTTMFT !!!!!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*BTTT!!!* :yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: TTT!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


4 YEARS STRAIGHT PRIDE CC TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> 4 YEARS STRAIGHT PRIDE CC TTT


 THATS BIG 10/4 HOMIE


----------



## mcpaul (Apr 14, 2011)

hey nick twotimer and the rest of RARECLASS IE will be there to support the kids


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:DA BLACK & BLUE, WILL BE ROLLING THROUGH! :boink:


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

mcpaul said:


> hey nick twotimer and the rest of RARECLASS IE will be there to support the kids


:h5: :thumbsup: RARECLASS TTT THANX PAUL


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno::rofl:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm:DA BLACK & BLUE, WILL BE ROLLING THROUGH! :boink:


JUST TRYING TO BUMP ONE AT A TIME TO KEEP THE TOPIC ON 1ST PAGE TTT 4 THE BIG BLACK AND BLUE THANX 4 THE BUMP SEE U GUYS AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

*ROYAL IMAGE TTMFT ''CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW''*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*"TECHNIQUES" WILL BE SUPPORTING ROYAL IMAGE CC AND CALIFORNIA SCHOOL AND THE PTA ONCE AGAIN AND WE WILL BE HITTING YOUR CAR SHOW HARD THIS YEAR CAUSE "TECHNIQUES WORLD WIDE IS CELEBRATING 40 YEARS OF LOWRIDING EXCELLENCE" AND OUR "BIKE CLUB IS ALSO CELEBRATING 30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING EXCELLENCE." CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO BY "WAR" THEY JUST RE-DID THE SONG "LA SUNSHINE" AND THEY MENTION THEM OG CAR CLUBS IN THE SONG SO CHECK IT OUT.
*


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

:inout::fool2:hno:


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

TTFMT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

*"TECHNIQUES" WILL BE SUPPORTING ROYAL IMAGE CC AND CALIFORNIA SCHOOL AND THE PTA ONCE AGAIN AND WE WILL BE HITTING YOUR CAR SHOW HARD THIS YEAR CAUSE "TECHNIQUES WORLD WIDE IS CELEBRATING 40 YEARS OF LOWRIDING EXCELLENCE" AND OUR "BIKE CLUB IS ALSO CELEBRATING 30 YEARS 

CONGRADULATION TECHNIQUES ON YOUR 40 YEARS AND THE BIKE CLUBS 30 WHAT AN ACCOMPLISHMENT AND AN HONOR TO HAVE YOU AND YOUR CLUB AT OUR SHOW ONCE AGAIN TO SUPPORT A GOOD CUASE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU AND THE BOYS WITH YOUR CLEAN RIDES AND FAMILIES AND THANX IN ADVANCE FOR THE SUPPORT OF THE TECHNIQUES CC :thumbsup: :h5:*


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:run: :run:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:h5: :run:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

iamsam_life said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

We'll see you there the day of the show:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> *:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:*


:run:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE RI


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE RI


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

DEVO said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP !!!!!!:yes:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> TTT


:run: :yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC WILL BE THERE


THANKS BRING YOUR FLYERS AND WILL SEE YOU AT YOURS :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

"STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!TU SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> TO THE TOP !!!!!!:yes:


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

plumjuc said:


> THANKS BRING YOUR FLYERS AND WILL SEE YOU AT YOURS :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> "STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!TU SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


GRACIAS GEORGE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING STYLISTICS IN THE HOUSE :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Nick, you know Stephanie & I will be there again to support the show and the school.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

nobueno said:


> Nick, you know Stephanie & I will be there again to support the show and the school.


THANX JAE GREATLY APPRECIATED SEE YOU AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW :run: :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP ROYAL IMAGE CAR CLUB :h5:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


>


*YOU KNOW UNIDOS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE* ..............


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> TO THE TOP ROYAL IMAGE CAR CLUB :h5:


SOLOWS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *YOU KNOW UNIDOS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE* ..............


HAVE YOUR T SHIRTS WAITING :h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


THANX :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com



THANX :h5:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT FOR ALL THE KIDS THIS HELPS SCHOOL SUPPLIES ARE NEEDED :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TTT FOR ALL THE KIDS THIS HELPS SCHOOL SUPPLIES ARE NEEDED :thumbsup:


SEE YOU AT THE BIG EXTRAVAGANZA TRAFFIC SHOW TTT:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

eric0425 said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

plumjuc said:


> TO THE TOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> plumjuc said:
> 
> 
> > TO THE TOP
> > X2


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

GT SO CAL WILL BE THERE.


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS LA CAN'T WAIT TO COME OUT AND PLAY AT THE ROYAL IMAGE CAR SHOW TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS LA CAN'T WAIT TO COME OUT AND PLAY AT THE ROYAL IMAGE CAR SHOW TTT


UNIDOS IN THE SCHOOL YARD COMMIN OUT TO PLAY :h5:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

RI82REGAL said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

TTT:yes:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT FOR MY BROTHERS FROM ROYAL IMAGE


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup::h5::run: WHATS UP ADAM TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE 35 YEARS TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT !!! BUMP .....:wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> TTT !!! BUMP .....:wave:


THANX 4 THE BUMP :thumbsup: SIMPLE GREEN KEEPING IT CLEAN AND GREEN


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up people if u have any local carshows coming up in la,oc,ie, and would like to get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers from hi power ent at your carshow to perform get at email [email protected].. team hi power street team here..


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

tttt


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt devotions car club will be there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

rapmaster_90201 said:


> ttt devotions car club will be there!!!!!!!!!!!


THANX 4 THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

ORALE ROYAL IMAGE LETS DO THIS!!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> ORALE ROYAL IMAGE LETS DO THIS!!!!


:thumbsup: THANKS 4 HAVING OUR BACK WITH THE SHOW DATE AND WILL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT CRUISE MAY 6 HAD A BLAST WITH THE FIRST ONE WHITTIER BLVD BROUGHT IT BACK TO THE STREETS OF EAST LA :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

iamsam_life said:


> Ttt


:run:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

iamsam_life said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

WHAT'S CRACKING RUBEN "TOGETHER " WILL BE THERE HOMIE TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

AWESOME THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TOGETHER MUCH LOVE FELLAS......:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers from hi power ent at your carshow to perform get at email [email protected].. team hi power street team here.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Elite will be in the house!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Elite will be in the house!


ONE OF THE LAST THINGS DAVID AND I TALKED ABOUT HE WAS SO HAPPY TO HAVE HIS RIDE BACK WAS READY TO HIT THE STREETS AGAIN MISSING THAT FOOL LIKE LIKE THERES NO TOMARROW APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT:thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYS ON FRIDAY TO CELEBRATE THE GOOD MEMORRIES WE SHARED WITH DAVID TILL THE TIRES WEAR OUT MAY HE REST IN PEACE:angel:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers from hi power ent at your carshow to perform get at email [email protected].. team hi power street team here.


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SUP HOMIES !!!:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

whats up sam i am....


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:


I LIKE THE NEW AVATATR :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

DEVO said:


> TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS 4 THE BUMP


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SUP HOMIES !!!:wave:


:h5:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> Ttt


:h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

plumjuc said:


> I LIKE THE NEW AVATATR :thumbsup:


 :wave: ORALE!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

T T T


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BLVD74 said:


> :wave:


TTT :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> Ttt


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE CC 4TH ANNUAL CLASSIC CAR SHOW SUNDAY MAY 20 2012 _







TO SUPPORT CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA IN CITY OF LA PUENTE_







​


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

plumjuc said:


> ROYAL IMAGE CC 4TH ANNUAL CLASSIC CAR SHOW SUNDAY MAY 20 2012 _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT!*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> *TTT!*


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

POST NEW REVISED FLYER!!


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt royal image Gracias for coming through tj tacos fucken lowlow looked good rolling up Gracias homies


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt royal image Gracias for coming through tj tacos fucken lowlow looked good rolling up Gracias homies


ONTARIO CLASSICS ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN AND REPRESENTING :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:wave:HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE!:wave:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

Im Going to check out flights tonight when I get off of work and see if I can make it down for the weekend?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

illmatic 63 said:


>


:run:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Wheres the new flyer?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> TTT!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> Wheres the new flyer?


:yes:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!*_


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> TTT!:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

DEVO said:


> View attachment 471448
> 
> :wave:HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE!:wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:h5: :rimshot:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Shows coming up ! Good luck Fellas


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

The Family will be out there


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

leo said:


> Shows coming up ! Good luck Fellas


WISH YOU GUYS COULD B HERE BUT WE STILL GET A CHANCE TO HANG OUT AT THE EUGENE SHOW HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT DOWN GOING TO B ANOTHER DOUBLE HEADER WEEKEND LIKE THE LAST TIME WE DID THE SHOW HAD LOTS OF FUN TWO SHOWS ONE WEEKEND CANT ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE THAN CRUSING THE STREETS OF THE PNW TO THE FULLEST :run: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MI 71 said:


> The Family will be out there


:h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

DEVO said:


> Ttt


BRING FLYERS 4 YOUR PICNIC:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKING'S SO.BAY CAR CLUB WILL ROLL OUT THERE.....:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Vix54Chevy said:


> ROADKING'S SO.BAY CAR CLUB WILL ROLL OUT THERE.....:biggrin: :thumbsup:


THANX 4 THE SUPPORT 4 A GOOD CAUSE :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: WE'LL BE IN DA HOUSE!! :boink:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: WE'LL BE IN DA HOUSE!! :boink:


SEE YOU AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW AND THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT 4 OUR SHOW :run: :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

plumjuc said:


> SEE YOU AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW AND THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT 4 OUR SHOW :run: :h5:[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Orale TTT for the kids n Pta of La Puente CalifasAtzlan.


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: 7 MORE DAY'S.....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

THIS SAT MAY 19TH HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT Stylistics I.E will b there


----------



## SMOKEY SOLOWS (Jan 18, 2012)

SOLOWS WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

REAL CLASSICS C.C. IS ROLLING IN WITH 11 RIDES TO SHOW SUPPORT.
ALSO LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO VERY OWN LIL ROLAS WILL PROVIDE THE FIRME ROLAS....


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

***** 63 said:


> TTT Stylistics I.E will b there


THE BIG STYLISTICS BRINGING IT WITH THE BAD ASS RIDES APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SMOKEY SOLOWS said:


> SOLOWS WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> REAL CLASSICS C.C. IS ROLLING IN WITH 11 RIDES TO SHOW SUPPORT.
> ALSO LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO VERY OWN LIL ROLAS WILL PROVIDE THE FIRME ROLAS....


REAL CLASSICS IN THE HOUSE WITH MR OG LIL ROLAS PROVIDING THE SOUNDS TO MOVE AND GROOVE TO :run:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

DONT FORGET THE KIDS FROM CALIFORNIA SCHOOL
PUTS ON A REALLY NICE DANCE SHOW FOR US.



plumjuc said:


> REAL CLASSICS IN THE HOUSE WITH MR OG LIL ROLAS PROVIDING THE SOUNDS TO MOVE AND GROOVE TO :run:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

HELL YEAH STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE ONES AGAIN GIVING SUPPORT TO R HOMIES FROM THE BAD ASS ROYAL IMAGE CC!!!!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE KIDS :wave:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN WE ARE HAVING THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL PTA CLASSIC CAR SHOW IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE HOSTED BY ROYAL IMAGE CC THIS IS OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW TO BE HELD SUNDAY MAY 20 2012 THIS SHOW IS TO SUPPORT THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA .THE PTA HELPS WITH SCHOOL SUPPLIES BEUTIFICATION OF THE SCHOOL FIELD TRIPS AND MANY OTHER ACTIVITIES TROUGH OUT THE YEAR,AND AGAIN THE KIDS LOOK FORWARD TO PUTTING ON THERE PERFORMANCES WHICH IS THERE WAY
OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS THAT COME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW. :h5: 

THIS YEARS CAR SHOW FOR 2011 JUST CAME OUT IN THE JAN 2012 ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THANKS TO JAE BUENO AND STEPHANIE AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FOR THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT FOR A GREAT CAUSE 

FOR INFO ON SPONSORS AND VENDERS BOOTHS

CALL NICK 626 252-2729


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> HELL YEAH STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE ONES AGAIN GIVING SUPPORT TO R HOMIES FROM THE BAD ASS ROYAL IMAGE CC!!!!!!


:h5: :rimshot:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ALTERED ONES said:


> ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE KIDS :wave:


ALTERED ONES TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Royal Image Super Show Goin Down this Sunday!!!!! ELITE is ready for SUPPORT, Lets do this


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

memories oc will be there


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

WILL BE THERE:nicoderm:


----------



## AntiqueS CC (Feb 20, 2011)

*AntiqueS C.C. will be there to support :thumbsup:*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

del toro said:


> WILL BE THERE:nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


Royal Image Super Show Goin Down this Sunday!!!!! ELITE is ready for SUPPORT, Lets do this 

memories oc will be there 









WILL BE THERE:nicoderm:

*AntiqueS C.C. will be there to support *:thumbsup:


THANX TO EVERYONE THAT IS SHOWING THERE SUPPORT 4 A GOOD CUASE WE CANT DO IT WITHOUT YOUR VALUED FRIENDSHIP AND THE UNITY THAT BRINGS US TOGETHER AT THE MANY FUNCTIONS THAT WE AS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ATTEND THROUGH OUT THE YEAR LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING YOU ALL AT THE SHOW AND THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY THANX YOU 4 YOUR SUPPORT ALSO :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## juanrh85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Big tymerz will be Rollin out ..it is walking distance lol


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

juanrh85 said:


> Big tymerz will be Rollin out ..it is walking distance lol


:yes: :h5:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

*TO THE TOP* :h5:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends will be there....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> Royal Image Super Show Goin Down this Sunday!!!!! ELITE is ready for SUPPORT, Lets do this
> 
> memories oc will be there
> 
> ...


YA SABES HOMIE 4 YEARS IN A ROW AND COUNTING GOD WELLING


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

Wish I could have made it down for the weekend. Lots of support for the kids. Great job guys!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> YA SABES HOMIE 4 YEARS IN A ROW AND COUNTING GOD WELLING


COULDNT DO IT WITH OUT THE CONTINUED SUPPORT OF THE TRUE DIDICATED RIDERS AND FELLOW LOWRIDERS LIKE YOU THANX 4 THE SUPPORT SEE U AT THE SHOW GOING TO B BRIGHT AND SUNNY WILL HAVE YOUR 4TH ANNUAL T-SHIRT WAITING :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Best Of Friends will be there....


:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> ttt


:run:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

Can we take BBQ grills


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Good seeing you today Nick, see you tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

O class will be there Ttt royal image looking good homies save me a 3 or 4 x ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> COULDNT DO IT WITH OUT THE CONTINUED SUPPORT OF THE TRUE DIDICATED RIDERS AND FELLOW LOWRIDERS LIKE YOU THANX 4 THE SUPPORT SEE U AT THE SHOW GOING TO B BRIGHT AND SUNNY WILL HAVE YOUR 4TH ANNUAL T-SHIRT WAITING :h5:


THANKS NICK SEE YOU TOMORROW 2XXL PLEASE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Good seeing you today Nick, see you tomorrow :thumbsup:


SEE YOU THERE BROTHA


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: SEE U GUYS 2 MARRO!! :boink:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS HEADING TO THE SHOW AND SHOW SUPPORT TO ROYAL IMAGE


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

TTT... great turn out uffin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Great Show!! We had a blast, great Job Royal Image.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice to have met you carnal (Nick), had a great time. It's all about the kids....

John


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

FIRME SHOW HOMIES.....ROAD KING'S SO BAY CAR CLUB HAD A GRATE TIME.....:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: ROYAL IMAGE,, U GUYZ GOT DOWN,, GREAT SHOW, & THANK U 4 EVERYTHING!! :boink:


----------



## CHUCKYLISTIC86 (Jan 23, 2012)

GOOD SHOW AND TURN OUT SEE YOU NEXT YEAR ROYAL IMAGE....STYLISTICS TTT


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

post some pics cuz i was to busy cooking and i want to see what i missed


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

CHUCKYLISTIC86 said:


> GOOD SHOW AND TURN OUT SEE YOU NEXT YEAR ROYAL IMAGE....STYLISTICS TTT



X75 GREAT SHOW ROYAL IMAGE SEE YOU GUYS SOON


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

GOOD JOB ROYAL IMAGE GREAT SHOW...HADE A GOOD TIME WITH MY ''STYLISTICS FAMILIA'' WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR...


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> X75 GREAT SHOW ROYAL IMAGE SEE YOU GUYS SOON


HADE A GREAT TIME WITH THE BROTHERS FROM ''STYLISTICS IE'' ....CONGRATS ON YOUR WINNING KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
SEE YOU GUYS SOON.....


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

THANK YOU ROYAL IMAGE THIS SHOW WAS BEAUTIFUL.WE HAD SUCH A GOOD TIME :h5:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## AntiqueS CC (Feb 20, 2011)

*ANTIQUES CC *had a great time. Excellent show, Well done ROYAL IMAGE.


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks for everyone to who all showed upp... man uall r awesome...... thanks lowrider community... the kids allllll sooo thanks u guys...


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

LET ME BEGIN BY JUST SAYING WOW WOW WOW WHAT A SHOWING OF SUPPORT THAT WAS GIVEN FOR THIS FUNDRAISING EVENT FROM ALL THE LOWRIDER CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS AND OTHER CAR ENTHUIST AND TO DJ CHENTE AND LIL ROLLAS FOR PROVIDING THE GREAT MUSIC :h5: AND TO ALL THE SPONSERS AND VENDORS THAT HELPED TO MAKE THIS FUNDRAISER A GREAT SUCCESS THANK YOU FROM THE ROYAL IMAGE CC AND THE CALIFORNIA PTA AND THE STUDENTS OF CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY COULDNT DO WITHOUT YOUR WILLINGNESS TO COME OUT AND HELP TO SUPPORT THIS GOOD CAUSE AGAIN THANK YOU TO ALL WHO TOOK PART WITH THIS EVENT:h5: :thumbsup: WILL GET PICS OUT AS SOON AS I CAN DOWN LOAD

CAR CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE
ELITE
WAY OF LIFE 
HB GABACHOS OC 
EMPIRES FINEST
TECHNIQUES LA 
TECHNIQUES BIKES 
SABOR A MI
SOLOWS SGV
MILLENIUM
COMPTONS FINEST
CASUALS
ALTERED ONES
CLASSIFIED
HITTINHARD CUSTOMS
ONTARIO CLSSICS 
DEVOTIONS
BIGTYMERZ
REAL CLASSICS
OURSTYLE
ORIGINAL RIDAZ
EPICS
RARE CLASS
STYLISTICS LA 
STYLISTICS IE
SOUTHE BOUND
BEST OF FRIENDS
GOODTIMES
REALITY
UNIDOS
NITECITY
ANTIQUES 
STRICTLY FAMILY
SUENO LATINOS
FOREVER CLOWNIN
GROUPE BOMBS
GROUPE ELA
DYNASTY
WAY O LIFE
TOGETHER
OLD MEMORRIES SGV
HERENCIA
DAMU RIDAZ LA
GHETTO FABULAS
KING OF RIDAZ
ROADKINGS SO BAY
AMIGOS ELA
OURTME
TRADITION HARLEY HOGS 
TRADITOIN CC IE
DOWN SOUTH
TRAFFIC
CANYONCITY
LOS ANGELES
THEE ARTISTICS
DELEGATION IE
DO SUMTHIN
FINEST
AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE SUPPORT THAT CAME OUT FROM LA FROM THE NLRA ENJOYED MEETING YOU:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> LET ME BEGIN BY JUST SAYING WOW WOW WOW WHAT A SHOWING OF SUPPORT THAT WAS GIVEN FOR THIS FUNDRAISING EVENT FROM ALL THE LOWRIDER CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS AND OTHER CAR ENTHUIST AND TO DJ CHENTE AND LIL ROLLAS FOR PROVIDING THE GREAT MUSIC :h5: AND TO ALL THE SPONSERS AND VENDORS THAT HELPED TO MAKE THIS FUNDRAISER A GREAT SUCCESS THANK YOU FROM THE ROYAL IMAGE CC AND THE CALIFORNIA PTA AND THE STUDENTS OF CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY COULDNT DO WITHOUT YOUR WILLINGNESS TO COME OUT AND HELP TO SUPPORT THIS GOOD CAUSE AGAIN THANK YOU TO ALL WHO TOOK PART WITH THIS EVENT:h5: :thumbsup: WILL GET PICS OUT AS SOON AS I CAN DOWN LOAD
> 
> CAR CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE
> ELITE
> ...


*ANOTHER GREAT SHOW NICK WE HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR ADDED THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS AS A TOUR STOP FOR 2012!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias royal image my family and I enjoyed our Sunday at your show so many beautiful rides to look at good show homies good location great music my t shirt looks good Gracias


----------



## juanrh85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you Royal Image for everything you do for our community


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

COPPERTONECADI said:


> thanks for everyone to who all showed upp... man uall r awesome...... thanks lowrider community... the kids allllll sooo thanks u guys...


Sup G !! Sorry homie had a family emergency DOGG .... Next year homie ..


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


WOW BLAST FROM THE PAST WORKING ON THAT PIC COMPUTER NOT COOPERATING :banghead:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Sup G !! Sorry homie had a family emergency DOGG .... Next year homie ..


FAMILIA PRIMERO HOPE EVERTHINGS OK WILL SEE YOU BEFORE NEXT YEAR AT ANOTHER SHOW SOON TAKE CARE OF THE FAMALIA :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> *ANOTHER GREAT SHOW NICK WE HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


4 IN A ROW ANOTHER ONE DOWN AND NOW ITS ON FOR 5TH ANNUAL SEE AT THE NEXT ONE THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

juanrh85 said:


> Thank you Royal Image for everything you do for our community


THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT AND 4 INVITING THE NLRA OUT HOPE THEY HAD A GOOD TIME WE ENJOYED HAVING THEM OUT AND THANK THEM 4 THERE SUPPORT JUST LET US KNOW WHEN THERE NEXT EVENT IS SO WE CAN PUT IT ON OUR SCHEDULE :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias royal image my family and I enjoyed our Sunday at your show so many beautiful rides to look at good show homies good location great music my t shirt looks good Gracias


THANK YOU 4 YOUR SUPPORT AND IM GLAD YOU LIKED THE T-SHIRT THAT WAS OUR WAY OF SHOWING EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT THAT THERE SUPPORT WAS APPRECIATED AND MAKING SURE EVERYONE WENT HOME WITH SOMETHING TO REMEMBER THE SHOW AND HOPEFULLY WILL SEE U AT THE 5TH ANNUAL WIILL HAVE YOUR T-SHIRT WAITING :thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

GREAT SHOW NICK :thumbsup:


----------



## juanrh85 (Mar 18, 2012)

plumjuc said:


> THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT AND 4 INVITING THE NLRA OUT HOPE THEY HAD A GOOD TIME WE ENJOYED HAVING THEM OUT AND THANK THEM 4 THERE SUPPORT JUST LET US KNOW WHEN THERE NEXT EVENT IS SO WE CAN PUT IT ON OUR SCHEDULE :thumbsup:


They had a great time and I will let you know.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

UNIDOS @ ROYAL IMAGE SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions had a blast thanks royal image see you next year


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

plumjuc said:


> THANK YOU 4 YOUR SUPPORT AND IM GLAD YOU LIKED THE T-SHIRT THAT WAS OUR WAY OF SHOWING EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT THAT THERE SUPPORT WAS APPRECIATED AND MAKING SURE EVERYONE WENT HOME WITH SOMETHING TO REMEMBER THE SHOW AND HOPEFULLY WILL SEE U AT THE 5TH ANNUAL WIILL HAVE YOUR T-SHIRT WAITING :thumbsup:


Planning on rolling deeper to the 5th rest of my club was jocking shirt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

That was a great show! Can't wait for the next one!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

The lost memories internet radio had a firme time. Cant wait till next year.
O.G. CHENTE & LIL ROLAS
www.djchentemrog.com


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

plumjuc said:


> FAMILIA PRIMERO HOPE EVERTHINGS OK WILL SEE YOU BEFORE NEXT YEAR AT ANOTHER SHOW SOON TAKE CARE OF THE FAMALIA :h5:


GRACIAS HOMIE ...:nicoderm: I APPRECIATE THAT !


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Best Of Friends Had A Great Time :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Event coverage up on www.jaebueno.com. Photos by Steven Ortiz.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

nobueno said:


> Event coverage up on www.jaebueno.com. Photos by Steven Ortiz.


 MISSED YOU AND STEPHANIE AT THE SHOW BUT THANK YOU FROM ROYAL IMAGE THE CALIFORNIA PTA AND THE STUDENTS OF CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY FOR HAVING STEVEN COME OUT IT WAS NICE MEETING HIM THIS YEAR WAS ALOT MORE CARS SO I KNOW HE HAD HIS JOB CUT OUT 4 HIM THAT PIC OF MARKS CAR LOOKS NICE AND IF YOU CAN GIVE ME A CALL I HAVE SOME T SHIRTS 4 YOU STEPHANIE AND STEVEN REALY APPRECIATE HIM COMMING OUT :h5:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> MISSED YOU AND STEPHANIE AT THE SHOW BUT THANK YOU FROM ROYAL IMAGE THE CALIFORNIA PTA AND THE STUDENTS OF CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY FOR HAVING STEVEN COME OUT IT WAS NICE MEETING HIM THIS YEAR WAS ALOT MORE CARS SO I KNOW HE HAD HIS JOB CUT OUT 4 HIM THAT PIC OF MARKS CAR LOOKS NICE AND IF YOU CAN GIVE ME A CALL I HAVE SOME T SHIRTS 4 YOU STEPHANIE AND STEVEN REALY APPRECIATE HIM COMMING OUT :h5:


We really wanted to be there Nick. We always enjoy the show! We had to make sure the show got the coverage it deserved 'cause you and the club perform a great service to the school and community. I'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

nobueno said:


> We really wanted to be there Nick. We always enjoy the show! We had to make sure the show got the coverage it deserved 'cause you and the club perform a great service to the school and community. I'll call you tomorrow.


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

Had a Great time at the show!! nice to be back in the lowrider scene:thumbsup:


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: GLAD "NITECITYS" BACK! LOOKIN GOOD! :wave:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: TOGETHER HAD A BLAST! :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrat's!!!!

__Got the pic's of the show on our website! :thumbsup:

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html










Come check us out at....
_


----------



## juanrh85 (Mar 18, 2012)

5th annual Big Tymer picnic is around the corner July 15, 2012. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

juanrh85 said:


> 5th annual Big Tymer picnic is around the corner July 15, 2012. Hope to see you all there.


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm:












:h5::thumbsup:


----------

